# transmission lines- duct tape or bailing wire?



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Maybe it's the salt that caused a pinhole, but the cooling line? { it's metal } is leaking by the exhaust and oil pan.

Not sure if they have a replacement so I'm wondering about splicing it somehow.
I'm guessing it's pressurized line. 

88 YJ near new....again.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

How close to the exhost is the hole. take a 2" pice of fule line split it open put over the line to cover the pinhole and a hose clamp.


----------



## JEEP12 (Dec 23, 2008)

The best way to splice cooler lines are with metal brake line and compression fittings. Just make sure were you cut the old line it is clean of rust pits so the fitting doesn't leak.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks guys.
I'm running into winter blues.
Heater {blower} just went out in the other car.
See ya'll on the other side. at least 6" snowfall tonight


----------

